# loose steering wheel



## 04m6gto (Feb 4, 2007)

Hey Guys,Does any one elses steering wheel move back and forth.What i mean is if you put your fingers on each side of it does it move side to side it only moves about a less then 1/8 of inch or should i even worrie about it.:confused


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

04m6gto said:


> Hey Guys,Does any one elses steering wheel move back and forth.What i mean is if you put your fingers on each side of it does it move side to side it only moves about a less then 1/8 of inch or should i even worrie about it.:confused


*These steering wheels are pressed on....there should be no slop in left, right movements. Are you certain the telescoping, and height features of the steering wheel is tight? *


----------



## 04m6gto (Feb 4, 2007)

*loose wheel*

I will check it right now,yep good and tight.So i guess i have to make trip to dearler.I just noticed this problem a few days ago.Got any ideas GTO JUDGE


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

04m6gto said:


> I will check it right now,yep good and tight.So i guess i have to make trip to dearler.I just noticed this problem a few days ago.Got any ideas GTO JUDGE


*Something may be loose. From the best of my knowledge there are splines on the column and the steering wheel slides down on. This would prevent side to side play. If this is the case then there is something loose, maybe not fully tightened somewhere that is causing side to side play. I would think the problem is in the steering wheel itself. Maybe a spline was broke or something causing some looseness. My steering wheel is tight. 

If the dealer has to remove the steering wheel, your steering wheel may not align properly when reinstalled. Don't be alarmed. I found this out when mine was removed and replaced with another steering wheel when the tech scuffed it. Your front will have to me aligned to get the steering wheel aligned properly. Unless the tech measures or marks the wheel to the column with dots or something. Even with measuring it will be difficult to align. Maybe they can find the problem without removal.*


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

If the wheel moves but not the steering column, I would suspect the bearings inside are not tightened up properly, or are bad. If the outer column moves too, then the attaching bolts might have loosened up, or were not tightened properly. Either way it needs to be adressed.


----------



## 04m6gto (Feb 4, 2007)

*loose wheel*

well guys the wheel has been taken off lets see,once for spoke covers and then he put the wheel back on way off center,then the leather was peeling off so they replaced it with a new one and now this one is kinda of moving in ways it's not supposed to:confused it feels tight on the shaft it self it feels more like the bearings or the shaft it self.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

04m6gto said:


> well guys the wheel has been taken off lets see,once for spoke covers and then he put the wheel back on way off center,then the leather was peeling off so they replaced it with a new one and now this one is kinda of moving in ways it's not supposed to:confused it feels tight on the shaft it self it feels more like the bearings or the shaft it self.


*
How did they manage to peel your steering wheel? lol .....

Did they align the front end to correct the off center steering wheel?

And their diagnosis of the steering wheel moving in ways it's not supposed to is, and their Rx is?

Sounds like something in the steering rack itself. *


----------



## 04m6gto (Feb 4, 2007)

*wheel*

i'm sorry judge let me rephrase that.the leather on the wheel was peeling before they got to it. they replaced the whole wheel with a new one that looks like a new style.it's got better leather then the old one did,the little holes in the leather are bigger on the new one and it feels better also.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

04m6gto said:


> i'm sorry judge let me rephrase that.the leather on the wheel was peeling before they got to it. they replaced the whole wheel with a new one that looks like a new style.it's got better leather then the old one did,the little holes in the leather are bigger on the new one and it feels better also.


*ahhhhh ok, I was wondering how they would manage to peel your steering wheel.:confused How are you making out with the other issues?*


----------



## 04m6gto (Feb 4, 2007)

*wheel*

well i have not had time to take back in yet.hope to do that friday when i'm off work.


----------

